# zero turn mower plows? anyone own one



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Theyre all $500-$750ish, they look cheap, but maybe do the job.

Some only have like one push mount in the middle, which i can see me or my guys running that biznitch into one curb and totally fawkin something up, plow or the mower.

Im thinking of putting one on our 08 72" deck Ferris is3100z 32hp, since it weighs a good 1500lbs full of fuel, problem is, i never throught about the fact that id need at least the same size blade up front. I was "thinking" mentally, ha, that machine is plenty heavy should take a 60" plow no problem 

If i can have one just as a backup in case big snow comes and stuff gets out of hands on some of our accounts like the storage facilities, ti could speed things up with one of those there and our bigger loader.

Anyone own these and do ANY make models brand specific for Ferris?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Some walk behinds I found, A ztr would probably be easier to setup.

a couple of exmarks...there not mine.

I would love to try out doing this to one of my exmarks. Seems it would be super efficient with dual hydros and a sulky.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

The JRCO one seems built pretty well. its got 2 push frame mounts that run the length of the mower. 
http://www.jrcoinc.com/product.asp?id=7

just a pic to look at of a ZTR plow


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;603099 said:


> Theyre all $500-$750ish, they look cheap, but maybe do the job.
> 
> Some only have like one push mount in the middle, which i can see me or my guys running that biznitch into one curb and totally fawkin something up, plow or the mower.
> 
> ...


I deffinatly take the deck off..My ztr's get stuck on wet leaves...well not quite that bad...but im sure chains would help.........ussmileyflag


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

i have a ferris is3000, the deck comes off real easy, took me around 15 minutes. the hardest part was getting the deck out from under the mower. also, without the deck the front becomes real light, alittle to light acutally,


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get a blower for the front of my 60" walk behind exmark? And any idea of the cost?


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

I made a pusher blade for my EverRide to push dirt on small areas. Works pretty slick for its size and weight, very fast. I pulled the deck off and ran angle iron back to the trailer hitch for a mounting area. Hooked up the front deck chaines to a cross angle and use the foot pedal to lift with.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Traction would be my issue. I would take the deck off for fear of getting hung up. I think if they were used for light duty sidewalk work and then use a blower if it was heavier. I would also look and how they Angle and how to raise them.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

ford6.9;604633 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a blower for the front of my 60" walk behind exmark? And any idea of the cost?


i know that RAD technologies sells one but their web site has no pictures or any info on one.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i would reallly like to here from anyone that uses them on a walk behind mower


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

elite1msmith;605231 said:


> i would reallly like to here from anyone that uses them on a walk behind mower


I would to, but I don't think there is that many and they might not be members of PS.

I think for light duty, with some chains for traction, they might do ok.


----------



## GSJ (Sep 12, 2006)

We've had the RAD Tech. blower on a Turf Tracer for about 4 yrs. now. It works great. Haven't had any major issues other than normal maint. Very maneuverable, blows about 25'. We had the tires solid filled. They weigh about 60lbs. each. We screw in sheet metal screws for traction. We have a spare machine with the hookup on standby in case the mower has a problem.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

elite1msmith;605231 said:


> i would reallly like to here from anyone that uses them on a walk behind mower


A few years ago we custom fab'd an old atv plow to mount on the front of a Ferris walk behind. Took the deck off, and mounted it to the front plate. No pics though sorry. Worked well, better than shoveling I guess. But I wasnt behind it-so I'm just going on what my guys claimed. Not as much walkway work since those days, so we took it all apart. Might put it together again this year. If I do, I'll post a pic for you.


----------

